# Where & How To Install Through Wall Fan?



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a Panasonic WhisperWall fan, http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-FV-...ounted/dp/B000MNIB9C/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top .

I am not sure where and how to install it.  Should I install it on one end of the room or the middle.  In the middle, there would be an existing electrical box, but no easy access for operating a switch since there is furniture there.  I guess it comes down to "how to run an electrical extension cables and boxes several stud bays over without ruining the drywall?"


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 14, 2012)

Switches for electrical are usually mounted on either side of a stud in newer construction, so I think my approach would be to perhaps mount the fan in perhaps the same stud bay as a current outlet, and perhaps you can run the wiring from the outlet to the wall fan and minimize the drywall damage.
(Also, do you have any closets in the area....maybe you can run a wire through the closet to minimize the drywall loss)


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Good idea about the closet, but no.  I guess I could go up to the attic and then over, but with all the loose fill fiberglass up there, it would be hideous.  My current thinking is put in the same stud space as the outlet, with maybe a switch outside the room in a slightly unconventional low position so it can be reached when on the stairs.


----------



## Jags (Aug 14, 2012)

Velvet - it is somewhat common to go "down".  Shoot into the basement and then back "Up" where you want it to be.  That is still no solution on how to get through the bottom plate, but it solves going sideways.  Check out other fans.  Some actually use a wire/plug that protrudes from the face of the fan so that internal (wall) wiring is not needed.  The fan has the switch built in.

Keep your thermal loop in mind.  Where you want warm to come in and cold to exit.  The will tell you the best placement.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Show us the problem you are trying to solve with a simple floorplan. There may be a different solution.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Jags, this is on the second floor, so I'd be going up, rather than down.
Looking closer at that Panasonic fan, it seems to be meant as an exhaust to the outside, and has a damper on the outside, not a nice looking grill, so I'm still looking.  I don't think the Tjerland is applicable, and the Panasonic sounds real quiet.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 14, 2012)

If its on the second floor, do you have access to the attic. Might be much easier going thought the top plate from the top down, and if you have any ceiling fans/ceiling lights, you will most likely have easy access to wiring....might need to put up some of your insulation to find the runs.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2012)

With all the loose fiberglass on top of the batts, it will be hellish up there.


----------



## Jags (Aug 14, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> With all the loose fiberglass on top of the batts, it will be hellish up there.


 
Unless you go with the type that have their own power cord, there is not gonna be anything easy about it.  Phishing wires through walls ain't fun.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 14, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> With all the loose fiberglass on top of the batts, it will be hellish up there.


 Shouldnt be too bad if you have some plywood laying around, you can place the plywood over the joists and get to work


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 14, 2012)

Bite the bullet on the fliberglass, and run a ducted fan and (short) insulated duct in the attic.  THAT will be quiet, and not mess up the wall.  Drop the electrical wherever you want from above.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Aug 19, 2012)

I had this one installed last year.  Price was about $20 cheaper at the time though.  You might be able to find one elsewhere.   I found it to be very quiet.  It is rated at up to 200 cfm, but I don't think it really achieves that.  It has the switch built in so no need to wire one.  I put it high on the wall to move some of the heat trapped up there to an adjacent room. I ran the wires down the same cavity as the fan and replaced a rarely used outlet with a timer switch.  Works perfect for me.  Good luck!

http://www.smarthome.com/30311/Thru-Wall-Room-to-Room-Fan/p.aspx


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks. I saw that fan as well, and it's made for the room to room function, rather than the Panasonic which is an exhaust fan. I think I'm going to start with a doorway fan first, and go from there.  I've already put one up, one of the quieter ones, so we'll see how it goes.


----------

